# need a few ideas!!!



## taxidermygirl84 (May 13, 2010)

I need a few tips on a mount. im in Georgia and freeze drying on a large animal is not recommended due to heat, humidity, and bugs. I have a pit bull dog i have to mount and i need some ideas on how to make his form. I have seen bits and pieces of people maybe paper macheing the skinned body??? or is there a better way. please any advice would greatly be appreciated


----------



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

Have you ever hand wrapped a body? In some ways it is a lost art! But for custom work it is the only way to go!!!!


----------

